# Jaeger-LeCoultre Reverso Ultra Thin Tribute to 1931 - some pics



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

thanks to C. 























































more pics are here 900th album in my gallery
short review is here


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## gatormatt (Nov 20, 2012)

Beautiful watch. I hope to add this or the Ultra thin duoface to my collection by the end of the year. Do you think it would work with a lighter brown leather strap also or would that clash too much with the black face?


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Killed it once again Kibi! Beautiful pics, thanks for sharing. :-!


----------



## mikkemus23 (Nov 7, 2011)

Stunner! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

Congratulations on a beautiful watch and some great photos.
My '31 US edition says hello!


----------



## bwong (Sep 18, 2010)

gatormatt said:


> Beautiful watch. I hope to add this or the Ultra thin duoface to my collection by the end of the year. Do you think it would work with a lighter brown leather strap also or would that clash too much with the black face?


A brown strap will work. Looks more fitting towards it's Polo heritage. Here is my JLC Reverso Tribute 1931 with the Casa Fagliano strap. They call this the #4 Brown Cordovan - most closely matches the brown strap shipped with the LE US Version 2013.

I also attached the pic of the available Casa Fagliano straps for the Reverso.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Gorgeous pics, almost worth looking at 'em vs the actual piece . . .


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## elyk nordneg (Sep 28, 2010)

I really like that picture of the 1931 and **** Sapiens, great photography Kibi!


----------



## gatormatt (Nov 20, 2012)

bwong said:


> A brown strap will work. Looks more fitting towards it's Polo heritage. Here is my JLC Reverso Tribute 1931 with the Casa Fagliano strap. They call this the #4 Brown Cordovan - most closely matches the brown strap shipped with the LE US Version 2013.
> 
> I also attached the pic of the available Casa Fagliano straps for the Reverso.
> 
> ...


I'm drooling


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

thanks!


----------



## scarlet knight (Oct 12, 2009)

i want to buy a Reverso Tribute to 1931 ( Ultra Thin or Duo Face). Could someone recommend an AD between Philly and Connecticut who would sell this watch at a discount? Please PM me.


----------



## kmc1 (Jun 25, 2013)

I love that ultra thin tribute, such a simple and beautiful piece. Nice photos too.

I can't quite decide whether I like the grande reverso ultrathin or the black-faced tribute more - did anyone consider other reversos, before settling on the tribute?


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

I need to give Reverso a shot !!! And your pics make the selection so much more difficult ..


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

:-D


----------



## mimo5000 (Feb 13, 2013)

My Edition Rouge Tribute to 1931.


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

nice in red!


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Beautiful pictures of a beautiful watch! I have never really taken to the look of the JLC Reverso's, but I think that it might be time to actually take a closer look at some, and actually try them on my wrist.


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

thanks!


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi kibi, any feedback on this awesome Watch?


----------



## WineMan (Jul 23, 2007)

I have had it about 3 years. Feedback is it is and awesome watch. For me it is a "niche" watch not something I wear every day but when I do man I love it!


----------



## cfracing (Feb 21, 2015)

WineMan said:


> I have had it about 3 years. Feedback is it is and awesome watch. For me it is a "niche" watch not something I wear every day but when I do man I love it!


That is interesting. I just purchased a stainless Reverso 1931 Tribute with the intention of using it as an everyday watch after I buy a light brown Fagliano strap to dress it down. After all the Reverso started out as a sport (polo) watch, didn't it? I am retired so I don't have much occasion to dress up but I want to wear my Reverso!


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

I only wear mine occasionally too, but I find when I pull it out that it ends up staying on my wrist for a week at a time :-!

I don't think there's any issue wearing it every day, if your climate allows. For me in Australia, it's too hot in Summer for the leather or 'gator options so I restrict it to the cooler months and when I want to look a bit sharper for a meeting. It also scratches very easily, but if that doesn't bother you then I don't see any real issues with it.


----------



## cfracing (Feb 21, 2015)

phunky_monkey said:


> For me in Australia, it's too hot in Summer for the leather or 'gator options so I restrict it to the cooler months and when I want to look a bit sharper for a meeting.


I'm sorry to hear that. I live in Texas. I haven't worn a watch with a leather strap since I was a kid and didn't think about the consequences of the heat. Maybe the perspiration will add to the patina of the strap. :-s


----------



## clydefrog (Dec 31, 2011)

Those are brilliant pictures, kibi.

I'm going to fraud here, since no re-edition, but here's my original 1931 JLC Reverso 18k with a 19th century LeCoultre 18k gold, blue enamel, diamond encrusted pocket watch.










More pics of my collection on http://instagram.com/kabaclyde/


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

clydefrog said:


> Those are brilliant pictures, kibi.
> 
> I'm going to fraud here, since no re-edition, but here's my original 1931 JLC Reverso 18k with a 19th century LeCoultre 18k gold, blue enamel, diamond encrusted pocket watch.
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL

i love your collection too. I've always wanted a futurematic and that panda dial memovox is stunning!


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks guys. Some pictures, please! Thanks.


----------

